# Cannot Update Itunes or Install Current Version.



## Templars (Jul 27, 2008)

*Operating System: *Windows Vista, 64 BIT

Hello Guys, Thank you for looking at my dilemia. 

*Background:*

I currently use Itunes, and the Itunes Store has the control center for my media. I have an operating version of Itunes, 7.2.6.9. When syncing with my Iphone, I get this error: _



This iphone cannot be used because the required software is not installed. Run the Itunes Installer to remove Itunes, Then install the 64 bit version. 

Click to expand...

_*Problem:*

I cannot uninstall itunes by going to the control panel, selecting "Uninstall a Program" and hitting "Uninstall Itunes". The same goes with attempting to update itunes through the updater or trying to download the new version of itunes for 64 bit and installing it.

Please help me, I've spent 3 days, and at least 8 hours trying to resolve this one problem. It would be so much help if I could figure this out before I go off to college.

Thanks!


----------



## Templars (Jul 27, 2008)

It looks like I installed 32 Itunes. Could that be why I cannot upgrade/install/uninstall, ect?


----------

